# Simple 3" Scarred Figured Maple



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Mar 3, 2016)

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/call_zpsh6ts05zt.png

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/call2_zpslokc5dw4.png

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 5, 2016)

Classy!


----------



## bluedot (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice Call


----------

